# How to goat-proof a 4-H stall card/poster so they won't eat it?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

DD is raising her first 4-H market wethers for the county fair this year. According to the fair rules, all 4-Hers must have a stall card/poster on their animal's pen with identification, age, weight, club, etc. Every year the 4-H goats reach up or through and eat their posterboard stall cards. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a stall card/poster the goats can't eat? Unfortunately the posters must be attached right to the cattle panel pen, so they can't just be put out of reach. I'm interested in any suggestions on goat-proofing posters, DD goes puts a lot of effort in on her stall cards and would like them to last the full 3 days of the fair!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Make a nice wood hanger and put corner holders like for pictures to hold it. Everyone will love it and copy you next year.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I like that idea -- but won't they chew on the wood too? Maybe plastic....?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They will have the plastic gone in no time.

It it is a thick piece of wood. If you have a way of hanging it in from of the stall gate on the outside they will not be able to eat the wood. Plastic yes, not the wood. OK I say that and sure your goats will prove me wrong.
When I was a leader I made a wood sign for ever goat that was in our barn. They never messed with them. We used little eye hooks ont eh top of the sign and small little chain to hang them on the sign.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I really like this idea! Making them could even be a 4-H meeting program. Did you just write/paint the information right on the wood, or attach photos or paper labels? If paper, what did you use to attach, glue? I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We drilled holes in ours and attached them via zip ties. Having the wood backer is really helpful


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I used a wood burner and burned all the names of the goats on their own plaque. Used a Stencil


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

The only way to keep them out of reach is to hang them from the moon .


----------

